# (Northstar - MN) Ramsey Station Opening Nov. 14



## jebr (Oct 29, 2012)

From Metro Transit:



> RAMSEY, Minn. – (Oct. 29) –Northstar commuter trains will begin service to the newly constructed Ramsey Station on Wednesday, Nov. 14.
> 
> Twelve Northstar trips will serve the station each weekday during rush hours. The station will also be served by six trips on Saturdays and Sundays as well as specially-scheduled trains for large downtown events such as Vikings games and Holidazzle. The one-way weekday fare between Ramsey Station and Minneapolis is $3.50 (see other fares).
> 
> ...


And the current timetable (still only 6 RT weekdays/3 RT weekends...)







I'm disappointed that they're putting the fare at $3.50, when they had bus service at the $3 price mark for a year or two already. Some people may not make the switch over to train service due to that. It's especially difficult since the fare will require an upcharge from every monthly pass out there, where the $3 fare is fully covered by many programs by colleges, universities, and employers.

I still want to see the Foley Blvd. station constructed. There's 3,200 parking spaces there and bus service, meaning that there are many people already using it (and a potential market for the train.) It could also reduce the per-rider subsidy, which could help keep the conservative rhetoric at lower subsidy prices, anyways.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 30, 2012)

Really? $3.50 sounds pretty cheap for a commuter rail ticket.


----------



## jebr (Oct 30, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> Really? $3.50 sounds pretty cheap for a commuter rail ticket.


Perhaps, but there's no monthly option, and current service with a direct (non-stop) commuter coach bus was only $3. It's certainly cheap, but without the monthly option it's hard to see people using it as much on weekends or for non-necessary trips. A monthly pass allows these to happen at no additional cost, and makes the service look more used.

I'll see how many people are taking the train on Saturday when I'm doing a NB trip at 11:43 from Fridley (and then SB at 17:13 from Big Lake.) These trips are against the normal flow, so it may be a very quiet trip...we'll see.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Oct 30, 2012)

The Northstar should be extended to St. Cloud to get some of those St. Cloud State students who would likely be frequent riders.


----------



## jebr (Oct 30, 2012)

jphjaxfl said:


> The Northstar should be extended to St. Cloud to get some of those St. Cloud State students who would likely be frequent riders.


Most definitely. The current solution is "meh" at best...there's a coach bus that meets select trains and goes to St. Cloud. It's not bad on weekdays, but on weekends it's essentially a "day trip to the Twin Cities" bus...meets the first SB train and the last NB train, with no other service.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 31, 2012)

jebr said:


> jphjaxfl said:
> 
> 
> > The Northstar should be extended to St. Cloud to get some of those St. Cloud State students who would likely be frequent riders.
> ...


They should add a bus that goes all the way to the Twin Cities. Would be a lot easier than another train.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 31, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > jphjaxfl said:
> ...


Or have buses meet each train. To sort of build up ridership until the train service can be extended.


----------



## jebr (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's the bus service I was referencing from St. Cloud to Big Lake (the current one in Ramsey will be eliminated when the station opens):


----------

